# [SOLVED][GRUB] Error 22: No such partition

## rzabcio

Wszystko gralo dopóki nie usunalem partycji pomiędzy Win a Gentoo. Spod XP... Głab ze mnie - nie chcialo mi się resetować by zrobić to partedem...

No i po restarcie otrzymuję w GRUBie "Error 22: No such partition". Poszukałem i znalazlem co o odnawianiu MBRa spod XP... Jest jednak problem... nie mam dysku XP a nie chciałbym ić po niego do adminów... Jest jaki inny sposób?

Dodatkowo dodam, że gdy próbuję instalować w grubie:

```

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0, Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

   Partition num: 1, Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

   Partition num: 2, Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0,2)

Error 12: Invalid device requested

```

Pomóżcie bo jestem w pracy i wyglšda to nieciekawie...Last edited by rzabcio on Mon Nov 14, 2005 10:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YANOUSHek

Jak na moje oko, to setup robi się na dysku, a nie na partycji?

```
 > setup (hd0)
```

[EDIT]

Jeśli chcesz podać, gdzie znajduje się partycja boot:

```
 > root (hd0,2)
```

----------

## rzabcio

A fakt... To przez zdenerwowanie.

Zrobilem tak:

```

grub> root (hd0,2)

 Filesystem is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"... 16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,2)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

done

```

I...

DZIALA...

Co za stres... Tylko czekałem kiedy PM przyjdzie z pytaniem "Jak projekt?"

Dzięki! Nawiasem mówišc może post się przyda bo znalazłem tylko odpowiedzi z odtwarzaniem partycji z XP...

----------

